# Function correlation between MBTI and Socionics



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I didn't know which forum to post this in. 

Anyway as usual I am confused :crazy:, and have questions to ask. I noticed after I studied the JCF and started looking into Socionics, that the function descriptions are different (especially the Sensing functions). my knowledge of the typology theories is starting to overlap. 

For example (what I have read of) the definitions of Introverted sensing.
Cognitive functions - Detailed memories of the past, avoidance / difficulty with experiencing change, attention to objects that mean something to the Si user, and abstraction of the sensory realm. 
Socionics - comfort, coziness, aesthetic, sensation, health & psychological needs.

It seems to be the same for all the rest.

Are the definitions actually different, or is the information from MBTI (or socionics) incorrect? 
If they are, then why are they different? 
Or are they more similar than I think?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Your definitions are off.

It's more like this:

MBTI: Detailed memories of the past.
Socionics: Bodily awareness, comfort, aesthetics, health & psychological needs.
Both: difficulty with change (weak Ne), abstraction of the sensory realm.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

*relief*I actually wondered if this thread would get any responses.



Fried Eggz said:


> Your definitions are off.
> 
> It's more like this:
> 
> ...


They weren't that inaccurate then...
So there is some correlation between the theories, but not all of it. I'm assuming it is the same for the other CF too. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone cares to explain the difference between the rest of MBTI and Socionics functions?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Prada said:


> Anyone cares to explain the difference between the rest of MBTI and Socionics functions?


Here are the rest of my examples;

*Ni*
MBTI - narrowing down possibilities 
Socionics - sense of time, past and future, memory, associations, foresight, anticipation, interconnection of objects

*Ne*
MBTI - expansion of ideas and possibities
Socionics - insight, coincidence, realizing potential, assessing possibilities, uncertainty, the unknown

*Se*
MBTI - Awareness of surroundings, living in the moment
Socionics - visual perception, territory, willpower, influence, impact

*Fi*
MBTI - Moral/ethics developed from self 
Socionics - distance between relationships, evaluation of motives and behavior, empathy, attraction/repulsion

*Fe*
MBTI - Moral/ethics developed from others
Socionics - emotional expression, evoking reactions from others, changing the emotional "atmosphere" 

*Ti*
MBTI - Figuring out how it works
Socionics - Comparing, classifying, consistency, exactitude of thought

*Te*
MBTI - Organizing the environment and getting things done
Socionics - efficiency, making conclusions based on analysis of data, clarifying information, exact knowledge, productivity (I think both theories associate most of these traits as Te)

I browsed some websites to get some of this information. I am aware that some of these might apply to both now. Ne, Te, and Fe in particular, seem like what both MBTI and socionics describes. Feel free to correct anything here if I am wrong.
(Source)


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@jennalee

Ethics is a Socionics term.

This is MBTI's Fi:
Introverted Feeling - (Fe)

Heck, I'd forgotten that MBTI's Si really is just a memory function:
Introverted Sensing (Si)

So I stand corrected. Only Carl Jung and Socionics have Si as abstraction of the sensory realm, not MBTI.



Prada said:


> Anyone cares to explain the difference between the rest of MBTI and Socionics functions?


That depends on whether you're using real MBTI or the forum version that has got more of Carl Jung's ideas involved.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

jennalee said:


> *relief*I actually wondered if this thread would get any responses.


I hope you get some more responses as I'd like to understand this better myself. I'm fine with the MBTI descriptions of Si (such as the one linked by Fried Eggz above), but I struggle to relate much to the Socionics definitions really at all (perhaps loosely, but not enough to say "yes, that's me"). Jung's writing tends to fall somewhere in between - some bits strongly resonate, others less so and other bits where I think "Well, if I completely lost the plot I'd probably start thinking like that".


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

AllyKat said:


> I hope you get some more responses as I'd like to understand this better myself. I'm fine with the MBTI descriptions of Si (such as the one linked by Fried Eggz above), but I struggle to relate much to the Socionics definitions really at all (perhaps loosely, but not enough to say "yes, that's me").


Interesting. I was the opposite of that. MBTI and the JCF took a long time to understand. With help I found my socionics type very quickly. its the only reason I typed myself as an MBTI INFP, was because I thought it was the closest to my socionics type. 



> Jung's writing tends to fall somewhere in between - some bits strongly resonate, others less so and other bits where I think "Well, if I completely lost the plot I'd probably start thinking like that".


That is true! What I have read about Fi was fascinating, but it is surprising at the same time to read some of the observations he made. Some of it is like me, while other parts seem like an overstatement.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

jennalee said:


> Interesting. I was the opposite of that. MBTI and the JCF took a long time to understand. With help I found my socionics type very quickly. its the only reason I typed myself as an MBTI INFP, was because I thought it was the closest to my socionics type.


For what it's worth, I should probably say that I find the Socionics Te descriptions pretty accurate from what I've seen. So it is mostly the Si ones I have trouble with. I need to allocate some time into revisiting it properly and starting a typing thread!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

AllyKat said:


> For what it's worth, I should probably say that I find the Socionics Te descriptions pretty accurate from what I've seen. So it is mostly the Si ones I have trouble with. I need to allocate some time into revisiting it properly and starting a typing thread!


A typing thread would be a good idea in the socionics forum Could be you are actually Ni in socionics and ISTJ in MBTI, if you can't strongly relate to Si.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

jennalee said:


> A typing thread would be a good idea in the socionics forum Could be you are actually Ni in socionics and ISTJ in MBTI, if you can't strongly relate to Si.


I will do that at some point. I'm open to suggestions, though when I did some of the online tests last time I was looking into it, I was getting the equivalents of ESTJ, ISTP, INTP in MBTI. So not a million miles away. I think mostly I need to understand the theory better - it's just finding the time to fit it in at the moment.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

"With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen." (From Fried Eggz's link on Si)

How is this Si specific, lol..


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

myst91 said:


> "With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail.


Actually that's Se: "...No other human type can equal the extraverted sensation-type in realism. His sense for objective facts is extraordinarily developed. His life is an accumulation of actual experience with concrete objects..."


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

jennalee said:


> I didn't know which forum to post this in.
> 
> Anyway as usual I am confused :crazy:, and have questions to ask. I noticed after I studied the JCF and started looking into Socionics, that the function descriptions are different (especially the Sensing functions). my knowledge of the typology theories is starting to overlap.
> 
> ...


Going back into the Personality Cafe vault...
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ng-between-mbti-socionics-lxpilots-guide.html


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I found this whilst browsing blogs, which is very helpful. Thought I might as well share it onto this thread;

Parts of MBTI Se (living in the moment, pleasure-seeking, aesthetics) are covered by Socionics Si.
Si (memory, history, comparison, time-sense) are covered by Socionics Ni.
Si (rule-following) are covered by Socionics Ti.
Ti (e.g. figuring out how things work) are covered by Socionics Te.
Te (or just ‘Jness’) (power, command, hierarchy) are covered by Socionics Se.
Fi (e.g. emotional states) are covered by Socionics Fe.
Fe (e.g. relationality, social appropriateness) are covered by Socionics Fi.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

jennalee said:


> I found this whilst browsing blogs, which is very helpful. Thought I might as well share it onto this thread;


Eh, some of this is oversimplified.




> Parts of MBTI Se (living in the moment, pleasure-seeking, aesthetics) are covered by Socionics Si.


That on its own is just S... doesn't say if the subjective or the objective side of it.




> Ti (e.g. figuring out how things work) are covered by Socionics Te.


Depends whether subjective or objective side again.




> Te (or just ‘Jness’) (power, command, hierarchy) are covered by Socionics Se.


Uh, not just Se.




> Fi (e.g. emotional states) are covered by Socionics Fe.
> Fe (e.g. relationality, social appropriateness) are covered by Socionics Fi.


More complex than this. Again, both emotions and relations can be subjective or objective.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

jennalee said:


> Parts of MBTI Se (living in the moment, pleasure-seeking, aesthetics) are covered by Socionics Si.
> Si (memory, history, comparison, time-sense) are covered by Socionics Ni.
> Si (rule-following) are covered by Socionics Ti.
> Ti (e.g. figuring out how things work) are covered by Socionics Te.
> ...


These are weird and not very accurate on the Socionics side of things.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

I've never thought Socionics differed all that much from MBTI, except perhaps in some of the language used. They seem to be pointing, more or less, at the same things to me.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

VagrantFarce said:


> I've never thought Socionics differed all that much from MBTI, except perhaps in some of the language used. They seem to be pointing, more or less, at the same things to me.


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

The more people post in this thread the more I wonder how can people claim that the systems are exactly the same or that they just have a "j/p" switch for introverts. The differences in functions are minor but can throw a person into a different set of functions.


----------

